# Cool or Cute Face Markings



## DoubleJ2

I want to start a thread of horses that have cool or cute face markings!

So let see pictures of your horse's cool or cute face markings


----------



## smrobs

Does this count? Buckskin bloodmark on a gray horse.


----------



## Nokotaheaven

You can't really see it well at the top, but I thought this would be a cure one to show


----------



## bjb

I always think hers looks like a flame on her nose








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

that paint horse needs some groceries..
Nice mustang smrobs!


----------



## Jumperforjoy

This is a close friends horse and of course i am allowed to post, BUT if you look close, he has a billy goat on his face... Just facing the other way... Hint both have same eye ;-)


















He is a draft paint cross named Joker


----------



## bjb

stevenson said:


> that paint horse needs some groceries..
> Nice mustang smrobs!


Yeah that's when I got her last summer she looks MUCH better now but that's the only pic that shows her nose good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

I think my 2yr old APHA Rodeo Time has some pretty neat markings......


----------



## BubblesBlue

I think Heidi's face marking looks like a backwards question mark. xD


----------



## TristaJean

This is my mustang Arrow, he has some pretty cute & unique face markings, including the arrowhead on his forehead. 
And please excuse my ridiculous face :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's "my" horse friends unique markings. Pics posted with permission of course. First is Apache, then Bella, then Lakota solid chestnut, then Tequila, and last but not least Cheyenne. Cheyenne has some pretty cool markings on her right side.


----------



## Roperchick

Sugar has 2 white spots on her nose from a fly mask as a foal










aaaand red


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Ooops!! Left Bella out of my previous post.  Here she is.


----------



## StellaIW

My mare,










Her daughter has a even cuter face marking!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

AHHH Stella and her baby are some of my favorites!


----------



## paintluver

^^That baby is just the cutest thing on earth!


----------



## Maple

I don't know if anybody else thinks it's cool or cute.. but I love how Bandit's got darn near a straight line from his black to white. I also love how you could be forgiven by thinking he has a black head from one side, yet if you look at him from the other you would think his head was all white 
















From the other side...


----------



## Tejas

I call Ollie's facial markings his "blush"


----------



## FlyGap

Cool on Bandit! That would be so much fun to photograph!

Dash has a standing duck/goose for a blaze...


----------



## ilostmyzipper

*New baby im buying*

We havent seen a mark like this....:shock:


----------



## Country Woman

Here is my horse Belle


----------



## BubblesBlue

ilostmyzipper said:


> We havent seen a mark like this....:shock:


:rofl: Do I dare to even comment?


----------



## FlyGap

Colt right? :lol:
What ARE you going to name him?!?!


----------



## WyomingSissy

The first two pics are Karma, and she has what i call a yin and yang face  on her forehead
Then her older sister Calico with the dog , they both have that 'swoop' over their right eye 

The 4th pic is Candel and she's got an arrowhead on her's

Then lastly there's Braveheart, my 22yo OTTB, (Choice Regiment)


----------



## CLaPorte432

ilostmyzipper said:


> We havent seen a mark like this....:shock:


It looks like a balloon! :lol:

See, non-dirty mind right here. ;-)


----------



## CLaPorte432

Chilly


----------



## Gidget

Love her baldness


----------



## Back2Horseback

Okay, I loved EVERY pic up...these are just the ones I felt I had to open my (BIIIG) mouth and comment on!


1) Jumpforjoy: The horse, "Joker", tri-colored horse! Could NOT love that more! I didn't even know horses came in three (or more) colors...I mean, I guess I did, but I couldn't picture one that drasticly tri-colored until now!

2) StellaIW: Your mare?--Where do I begin?
First, snow-white mane and forelock...against her body color, which, I naturally cannot begin to identify the name of as I am, um, color..."slow"(?) but it looks to me (fwiw!) like a beautiful coppery-brown-worn-leather-looking color. Followed by her blonde-ish _*eyelashes*_ (to die for) and her whitish/pinkish lips, chin, & nostril...Wow...
Plus, she is most def smiling in the pic. She is _extremely_ cool looking.

3) Maple: Totally! From the left, "Your horse has a white head"...& from the right, "Your horse has a black head" (GREAT!) But most important? All over? She's just absolutely, well, GORGEOUS. 

4) Ilostmyzipper: _Love your baby_...spermy design on his face makes him EVEN better...Simply adorable; saw him on another thread & loved him there, too. :lol:

5) WyomingSissy: Gee, where on earth could Brave_*heart*_ have gotten his name?That is one pristinely formed heart on his forhead. Just super cool...

6) Gidget: I totally agree--LOVE the "baldness"!

and FINALLY

7) ClaPorte432: I dig Chilly's face....really like that kind of marking around the eye, causing it to be partially encircled in white...sooo neat! :wink:

I AM LOVING THIS THREAD


----------



## SGM

This is my mare Grace. She has a dark spot inside the white on her forelock. I just think she's too cute. lol


----------



## Back2Horseback

SGM, Grace is my "dream" horse, looks-wise! Arghhh...I want all of your horses on this thread!(*must-stay-away-from-threads-depicting-stunning-horses*)...must REMIND MYSELF one day I, TOO, will be ready to have my own (though likely he will not look like these, I will love him endlessly anyway!!)

My guess is that the first (hopefully "bomb-proof-ISH") horse I get will be a sacrifice in the looks department, which is absolutely FINE, so long as he and I can grow together (mostly ME GROWING, him laughing at me a lot but having a happy life with lots of love!!)...

You guys just keep me happy and drooling with your gorgeous guys and gals and I'll live vicariously through you all!! :0)


----------



## SGM

Back2horseback - These are my first horses too. I had tow ait till I was 32 to finally have my own. It was worth the wait and I'm glad it happened when it did, things really came together this year to make it a possibilty so I'm glad its now. If you really want a horse of your own, then when the times right you'll know. Thanks for the compliments about Grace, she was just a surprise all around. When we bought her, we got a really good deal on her and she just surprised me every step of the way at how wonderful she is. I wasn't expecting such a looker either for my first horse. I thought it would be like Sugar, and I was 100% fine by that! I love solids, so it was a shock to find out Grace was my match.


----------



## WSArabians

I think Roxy's is pretty cool.


----------



## WSArabians

And Blue, cause it's like a perfect arrow.


----------



## WSArabians

Lady, has a heart with an arrow going through it. Sort of faded as she's aged, but you can still see it.


----------



## MangoRoX87

This was a paint gelding I used to have, Rebel His wasn't fancy, but I still like it!


----------



## haviris

And her baby is trying to mimic it, but not as perfectly, I couldn't find a more head on pic,


----------



## itachan01

My Zan looks like she has a Spade on her forehead! Haha :lol:


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

This was my daughters horse cupid ... the coolest thing was that even his eyelashes where white (RIP Cupid)










My daughters 36 year old mare has a Heart on her side










And i always LOVED my Katie's hat (RIP big girl)


----------



## horseandme

my brothers POA has a weird heart on his face


----------



## horseandme




----------



## SGM

So many beautiful horses!!!


----------



## midnighttwilight

Just a star but a cute one. Hubble


----------



## Eagle Child

*My Funny Freckle Face*

Journey is my 17 yr. old appy/qh grade mare. She has these funny freckles on her muzzle. I was told at first that they were part of her appy heritage, but have learned since that they're probably due to some kind of serious bee stings or infection she may have had as a young horse, long before my time. 

I don't know why her nose is freckled, but it's sure cute. :lol: Sorry for the fuzzy big pic of her nose, but that's where it typically is...in the camera. Love my Journey.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Full sisters born born one year and four days apart :lol:
















I have always tried to figure out what the older daughter's marking reminded me of (cursive "i", feather, or a comet)... her younger sister has a clear crescent moon


----------



## countryryder

It's not spectacular,but Savana's stripe looks kind of like a lightning bolt, with it's squiggles.


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Full sisters born born one year and four days apart :lol:
> View attachment 101177
> 
> 
> View attachment 101178
> 
> 
> I have always tried to figure out what the older daughter's marking reminded me of (cursive "i", feather, or a comet)... her younger sister has a clear crescent moon


Awesome! First baby reminds me of a candle with a flame.


----------



## WSArabians

Rythm's always reminded me of a lightening bolt:


----------



## Quixotic

Smoke's star reminds me of a wizard hat. He was _this close_ to having a Harry Potter-themed show name. I also adore his white nose, I think it's adorable (& super soft!).


----------



## Nokotaheaven

A picture I found of a band of Nokotas in Theodore Roosevelt national park. Isn't the lightning bolt on the foal just too cute?


----------



## Kayella

I'm pretty I got all of y'all beat! 

Wait for it....

It's pretty dang amazing....













Yeah, Henny has no facial markings :/ He's got chrome everywhere EXCEPT his face. Hmph.


----------



## lilkitty90

no facial markings but he's got a PURDY booty!!!


----------



## waresbear

Scotty reminds me of a cow face!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I am currently head over heels in love with this little face. This is Honor, my 2 week old filly. My daughter who has Dr. Seuss on the brain, says her marking looks like a "truffula tree" from the Lorax. 

At 1 week old


----------



## Houston

Not my little paint foal (I was visiting someone's Reining horses), but he has such a cool facial marking in my opinion. Had to take a photo and wanted to share.


----------



## ladytaurean515

Here you go..my filly born this morning at 11! The eye that has the white scooping under is a dark greenish blue and the other is brown.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

This is JJ and I love his blaze



















He has LOTS of chrome that matches it....










And this is Scrats

















None of our horses have any crazy cool markings lol.........


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Houston said:


> Not my little paint foal (I was visiting someone's Reining horses), but he has such a cool facial marking in my opinion. Had to take a photo and wanted to share.


That's awesome, looks like a boot jack!


----------



## SooFastDraft

This post is the exact reason I love horses~


----------

